# Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. April 2012)

*Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]


----------



## MRcKinG (3. April 2012)

*Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

Tolle aktion hätte 2 Monate früher kommen sollen nun ahbe ich mein E 400 System schon und den vollen preis bezahlt


----------



## Russel Grow (3. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

Kaufen werde ich von Denen dennoch nichts.


----------



## plaGGy (3. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*



MRcKinG schrieb:


> Tolle aktion hätte 2 Monate früher kommen sollen nun ahbe ich mein E 400 System schon und den vollen preis bezahlt


 
Haben die nicht 8 Wochem Umtauschrecht? 

Naja, ist schon einiges an Preis-nachlass. Die Qualität ist für komplettsysteme nicht supertoll, aber bei dem Preisnachlass ist es für nicht ganz so harte HiFi-Freaks sicherlich eine Überlegung wert.
Sind idR doch solide Produkte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

Die hätten ja auch die Decoderstation anbieten können


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (3. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

Hier fehlen ganz klar die 5.1 Produkte, was nütz mir meine X-Fi Pro. wenn ich ein 2.1 System anschließe, bei dem der Bass per Stereo angeschlossen ist, und sich irgendwie selbst regelt....


----------



## Allwisser (3. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

vor 2oder 3 jahren hab ich das motiv concept 2 in weiß für 299 euro gekauft.

die preise hier und heute verwundern mich.


----------



## hotfirefox (3. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*



MRcKinG schrieb:


> Tolle aktion hätte 2 Monate früher kommen sollen nun ahbe ich mein E 400 System schon und den vollen preis bezahlt


 Gibs zurück, bei Teufel kann man 8 Wochen Probehören


----------



## altazoggy (3. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

nie wieder! bin froh über mein setup: ein gebrauchter av-receiver, mit optischem kabel am mainboard. dazu 2x nubert. 
beste klang, noch nich mal nen sub benötigt des.


----------



## Jackhammer (3. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

Hätte mich über 30% auf ein System 7 THX gefreut, das fehlt mir noch für ein Perfekes Kino feeling.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (3. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

Es sei anzumerken, dass es sich bei den Angeboten (zumindest den ... Connect) nicht um die puren Systeme handelt, sondern um Pakete mit zusätzlichen Kabeln, und dass bei der Berechnung der "Rabatte" die sonst fälligen Versandkosten mit eingerechnet wurden. Nur zur Anmerkung, ohne Wertung.

Ob die Angebote nun ihr Geld wert sind, wird jeder unterschiedlich einstufen. Das Concept B 200 USB hatte ich mir damals in einer Aktion für 180 Euro gekauft und es später (gezwungenermaßen) wieder zurückgeschickt. Für den Preis war es ganz zufriedenstellend (etwas effekthaschender Klang) und mit der Box mit USB-Hub auch ganz praktisch. Zum Standardpreis jedoch kann ich es weniger empfehlen, wenn ich es klanglich mit anderen, gleich teuren Angeboten vergleiche.
Effekte, Optik, Bedienbarkeit findet man beim B200 USB, Neutralität und Ehrlichkeit im Klang hingegen weniger als bei vergleichbaren Systemen.

@ Allwisser: Einige Teufel-Produkte sind mit der Zeit teurer geworden. Das B 200 USB hatte ganz zu Anfang auch standardmäßig 199 Euro gekostet und wurde erst danach auf UVP 249 Euro erhöht.


----------



## John-800 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

Hatten wohl zuviele Rückläufer "G" Musste mein Concept E 5.1 Magnum auch zurückschicken.... Nicht mal ein Monat und es war Defekt. Also Qualität ist was anderes. 
Zum simplem TV schauen, Spiele zocken reichts an sich, jedoch fehlt mir da etliches an Dynamic und Kraft. Bin schon am schauen und werd wider Marke Eigenbau ins Zimmer stellen. Da weiss ich dann, was ich hab "G" 
Vor dem Teufel Sys stand hier eine 4KW PA. Jetzt mal ein 5.1 System mit 1KW und gutem Klang bauen.


----------



## Equilibrium (3. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

Das System hat nicht mal einen optischen Ausgang. Das würd mich ja gescheit nerven.


----------



## jobo (8. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

Mal Dankeschön an PCGH und Teufel für die Aktion (ja mir ist klar das war nicht die erste und letzte dieser Art von Teufel). Hab mir mal das C 200 bestellt. Mal sehen, was es drauf hat.


----------



## 4clocker (9. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

Ne Rabatt Aktion ist ja schön und gut aber hier gibts ja nur low Budget Brüllwürfel Sets


----------



## Overclocker06 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*



Allwisser schrieb:


> vor 2oder 3 jahren hab ich das motiv concept 2 in weiß für 299 euro gekauft.
> 
> die preise hier und heute verwundern mich.


 
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du das Motiv 2 meinst. Teufel ist kein Unternehmen mehr, dass mit Herz und Seele Lautsprecher baut sondern nur noch ein von einer Investmentgesellschaft geführtes Umsatzunternehmen. Die Preise sind immer mal wieder gestiegen.

Beispiel Motiv 2:
Einstiegspreis 279€ inkl. Kabelset
August 2010   299€ exkl. Kabelset (Kaufdatum meines Motiv 2)
April 2012      349€ exkl. Kabelset

Ich werde bei Teufel nichts mehr kaufen. Der Kurs des Unternehmen hat sich leider geändert.


----------



## SpatteL (9. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

Die preise sind echt nicht mehr schön.
Ich habe im Januar 06 für das Concept E 5.1(100€) + 2 Standfüße schwarz(37€) + 3 Y-Cinch-Klinke-Kabel 1,5m(5,85€) + Versand 150€ bezahlt.
Für ein vergleichbare Konfiguration(günstigstes 5.1 System) bezahlt man jetzt knapp 300€.
Also ich bin froh damals zugeschlagen zu haben und hab es bis jetzt auch nicht bereut.
Aber zu den jetzigen Preisen würde ich sicher nicht noch mal zuschlagen.


----------



## Dan Kirpan (9. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

Dir sollte aber klar sein das die neuen Exxx Sets höherwertiger sind als das E.5.1. Das E400 spielt in einer ganz anderen Liga.

Ich habe mir das Concept C200 USB Connect gekauft. Das kam gerade sehr gelegen da ich neue Boxen brauche. Wollte mir eigentlich das E400 mit Ständern holen, aber das passt nicht so ganz in mein Zimmer. Also danke PCGH, gute Aktion


----------



## Perry (9. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

Ich habe auch irgendwie das Gefühl das Teufel sich selbst verloren hat, vor einigen Jahren waren die in Sachen Preis/Leistung kaum zu schlagen und hatten vor allem für Spieler sehr gute und günstige Sets. Seid nunmehr 6 Jahren sind die aber in Besitz von diversen Beteiligungsgesellschaften und da hat das Preis Leistungsverhältniss doch schon gelitten. Auch wenn ich sagen muss das der Service schon echt noch OK ist, mit dem 8 Wochen Probehören hatte es bei mir sehr gut hingehauen, ich hatte allerdings das Impaq 3100 dann wieder zurückgeschickt, da der Dekoder/Blue-Ray-Player nicht gut ist, Probleme hatte Ton per Toslink vom PC wiederzugeben und sehr laut war.
Jetzt habe ich einen Pioneer Dekoder und Nubert Boxen. Für mich ist Teufel definitiv nicht mehr interessant, die leben mitlerweile zu sehr von ihrem Namen und den Fans.


----------



## Blutengel (9. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

Ich habe die "Freude" mehrmals die Woche n Teufelsystem zu hören,...... mir sind meine neuen Hecos, auch wenn es die günstigste Serie ist, wesentlich lieber. 

Die dürfen ihren Rabattaktion gerne behalten


----------



## Entelodon (10. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

habe mir vor 5 jahren ein concept e magnum pe zugelegt und bin damit sehr zufrieden (spiele und filme top...)   wenn die neuen produkte von teufel nicht so ein "schräges" design hätten und in dieser preisklasse wieder downfire subwoofer zum einsätz kämen, würde ich's mir schon überlegen...


----------



## Rolk (10. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

Ich habe mir jetzt auch ein Concept B 200 zugelegt. Keine schlechte Wahl, wenn man etwas platzsparendes sucht denke ich. Nur schwach das es so eine Rabattaktion braucht um wieder die ursprünglichen Preise zu bekommen.


----------



## Mark 9 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

Naja bei den üblichen Preisen können die sich die 30% problemlos ohne größere Verluste leisten. Fast schon so wie der eine Baumarkt wo nur Chuck Noris 20 % auf Tiernahrung bekommt.


----------



## TobiOC (12. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

bin mit Logitech voll zufrieden, teufel mag zwar gut sein  , aber auch    sehr teuer


----------



## Perry (13. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

@TobiOC genau das ist der Punkt,Teufel war früher besser als die meisten Hersteller und günstiger, da man ja als direktvertrieb die Zwischenhändler sparen kann, aber genau das wurde in den letztem Jahren nach und nach aufgegeben. DIe haben schlicht weg versucht den Gewinn nach und nach zu steigern, zu lasten der Qualität und bei höheren Preisen.
Mein altes Concept G war ne wucht für den Preis nahezu Konkurenzlos, war zwar sehr basslastig was bei Filmen aber sehr gut kam.


----------



## DaStash (13. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*



BrAiNsT0rM3R schrieb:


> Hier fehlen ganz klar die 5.1 Produkte, was nütz mir meine X-Fi Pro. wenn ich ein 2.1 System anschließe, bei dem der Bass per Stereo angeschlossen ist, und sich irgendwie selbst regelt....


 
Ähm, dann schaue noch einmal richtig, denn da ist das 5.1 system concept e 300 aufgeführt.

Ansonsten verstehe ich die Preisdebatte nicht. 299 euro für ein sehr kraftvolles, gut klingendes und gut verarbeitetes System, mit decoder sastion, Standfüße und Kabeln ist ein spitzen Angebot. Vergleichbare systeme, in der Leistungsklasse, sind da nicht günstiger.

MfG


----------



## axxo (13. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

Wäre ja zu schön gewesen, dabei handelt es sich nur wieder um die übliche Teufel Masche....



> Bis zum 30. April 2012 gibt es *auf vier interessante Produkte* einen Rabatt *von bis zu* 30 Prozent.



"gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt" in der überschrift verspricht doch was anderes,zumindest auf den ersten Blick,nicht wahr?

Meine Erfahrung mit Teufel: Boxen für 700€ gekauft, ich war auch top zufrieden, danach noch mal 2 Halter für 30€ (!!) bestellt, die waren krumm und schief, meine Boxen hängen nun windschief an der Wand und sehen aus wie Baumarkt produkte, das die Halter schief sind deckt sich mit anderen Aussagen z.B. in den Amazon Kundenrezessionen. 
Hatte Teufel deswegen angeschrieben, als Reaktion kam nur ich solle doch die Halter dann bitte wieder umtauschen und eben andere kaufen, auf die generelle Kritik am Produkt oder das man da in naher Zukunft etwas verbessern würde wurde nicht eingegangen. Was ich damit sagen will: Nur weil die teuren Boxen top sind, sollte man das Interesse am Kunden nicht verlieren, nur weil er bei der 2. Bestellung eben mal "nur" 30€ für Halter ausgibt.... das wars dann leider mit Teufel,so sehr ich die Boxen mag, so sehr ist mir aber auch deren "Kundenservice&Freundlichkeit" am Telefon/Email zuwieder.


----------



## DaStash (13. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*



axxo schrieb:


> Wäre ja zu schön gewesen, dabei handelt es sich nur wieder um die übliche Teufel Masche....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was ist denn an der Überschrift falsch.

MfG


----------



## doc_metal (13. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

Finde ich grosse Klasse diese Rabattaktion von PCGH , ob für Teufel oder andere Hersteller.
Wer gerade was sucht hat Glück. 
Ich wollte mir das kleinere Concept E 100 Control 5.1-Set Bundle Packet kaufen, zum Glück habe ich PCGH gelesen!
Nun bekomme ich das 300'er für fast das gleiche Geld!
Die Qualität der Boxen ist auf jedenfall besser als der Mainstreamkram von Logi.... oder Crea... etc.
und für 300 € kann man keine "High-End" Anlage erwarten.
Der Service ist auch o.k., 
habe bereits 3 Generationen an Boxen (meine ersten waren der LT 33 Bausatz) für HiFi-Analgen bei denen gekauft.
Teile die defekt waren, wurden ohne Probleme ersetzt.


----------



## axxo (13. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*



DaStash schrieb:


> Was ist denn an der Überschrift falsch.
> 
> MfG


 
Teufel gibt jeden Monat auf ausgewählte Produkte Prozente, von daher ist es eben nicht wirklich was besonderes. Außerdem liest sich die Überschrift eben so, als ob das für nahezu alle Produkte gelten würde, dabei handelt es sich nur um vier.


----------



## turbosnake (13. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*



doc_metal schrieb:


> Finde ich grosse Klasse diese Rabattaktion von PCGH , ob für Teufel oder andere Hersteller.
> Wer gerade was sucht hat Glück.


Du findest also zu teure Produkte gut?

Dann nur so können die Preise zustande kommen hat ein Hersteller keine/kaum Rabattaktion zeugt es davon das die Produkte richtig eingepreist sind.
So wie Teufel aber mit Rabattaktionen um sich wirft müssen die Produkte zu teuer sein.


----------



## SnakeDoc (16. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Du findest also zu teure Produkte gut?
> 
> Dann nur so können die Preise zustande kommen hat ein Hersteller keine/kaum Rabattaktion zeugt es davon das die Produkte richtig eingepreist sind.
> So wie Teufel aber mit Rabattaktionen um sich wirft müssen die Produkte zu teuer sein.


 
Also Rabattaktionen gibt es überall in Regelmäßigkeit, egal ob Klamotten, Matratzen, Lebensmittel oder Elektronik. Das heisst natürlich nicht das die Firmen ihre Produkte dann für +-0 verhökern, sondern trotzdem noch daran verdienen. Sollen sie ja auch. Niemand lebt von Luft und Liebe, aber trotz alledem ist das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bei Teufel unbestritten gut und wenn man grad etwas braucht ist diese Aktion doch klasse. Da kann man nicht davon reden das die Produkte generell zu teuer sind. Ich denke eher wenn ein Hersteller keine oder kaum eine Rabattaktion hat, zeugt es eher davon das sich ein Hersteller nur einem bestimmten Kundenklientel anbieten will und durch seine Preisgestaltung auch dieses nur bekommt (Bsp.: Metz, Loewe oder B+W).


----------



## Gems1 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Du findest also zu teure Produkte gut?
> 
> Dann nur so können die Preise zustande kommen hat ein Hersteller keine/kaum Rabattaktion zeugt es davon das die Produkte richtig eingepreist sind.
> So wie Teufel aber mit Rabattaktionen um sich wirft müssen die Produkte zu teuer sein.


 
schonmal was von werbebudget und höhren margen aufgrund von mehr absatz gehört oO


----------



## DaStash (16. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Du findest also zu teure Produkte gut?
> 
> Dann nur so können die Preise zustande kommen hat ein Hersteller keine/kaum Rabattaktion zeugt es davon das die Produkte richtig eingepreist sind.
> So wie Teufel aber mit Rabattaktionen um sich wirft müssen die Produkte zu teuer sein.


Das ist doch Käse. Rabattaktionen sind Lockmittel und keine Wertkorrekturen. Es geht schlicht darum durch Verzicht / Teilverzicht von Marge befristet den Verkauf anzukurbeln.

MfG


----------



## Gadteman (16. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das ist doch Käse. Rabattaktionen sind Lockmittel und keine Wertkorrekturen. Es geht schlicht darum durch Verzicht / Teilverzicht von Marge befristet den Verkauf anzukurbeln.
> 
> MfG



Vor allem wie schon erwähnt sind das anschlussfertige Sets ohne Lieferkosten. Also wer mit dem einen oder anderen Set vielleicht geliebäugelt hatte, kann nun zuschlagen. Gibt auch genug die sagen, Teufel würden die nie kaufen.
Meine Erfahrungen mit Teufel waren bisher gut und kann nichts abwertiges sagen. Von den 4 angebotenen würde mir jetzt aber keines zusagen.
Hatte unter XP mit einer X-Fi und einem Concept G THX 7.1 meinen Spaß, musste die allerdings hergeben nachdem die mal 8 Monate ungenutz rumstanden. Aber nette Aktion, danke dafür.


----------



## Katamaranoid (19. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

Ich überlege ob ich mir ein Teufel E300 Concept hole 

Ich mag die Teile erlich gesagt. Die sagen mir vom Sound und der Optik her zu. Allerdings kenne ich mich in Sachen Soundanlagen auch nicht wirklich gut aus und kann das Preislich nicht so gut einordnen. Was Testberichte angeht, schneidet das Set allerdings durchweg positiv ab. Und die 300€ wäre ich auch bereit auszugeben.... die angegebenen 430€ allerdings weniger


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (19. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

Teufel ist zwar nicht "schlecht", aber seit die Preise so hochgegangen sind kann man es echt nichtmehr empfehlen. 
Ich würde lieber zu richtigem "HiFi" raten.


----------



## DaStash (19. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

Leute ihr solltet mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Was bringt es einem der ein 5.1 System für den Preis x haben möchte ein Hifisystem zu empfehlen, welches in einer 5.1 Ausstattung samt Receiver ein zigfaches kostet?!?

MfG


----------



## Katamaranoid (19. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*



Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> schrieb:


> Teufel ist zwar nicht "schlecht", aber seit die Preise so hochgegangen sind kann man es echt nichtmehr empfehlen.
> Ich würde lieber zu richtigem "HiFi" raten.


 
Was ist den deiner Meinung nach "richtiges HiFi" ? 

Kennst du denn ein vergleichbar gutes / schlechtes ( wie man das sehen möchte ) 5.1 System zum Preis von 299€ 
Also für mich klingt das erlich gesagt wie ein faires Angebot, auch wenn ich mich nicht mit Soundsystemen auskenne.
Teufel habe ich immer als Solide, Gute Marke im Hinterkopf gehabt.


----------



## DaStash (19. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Was ist den deiner Meinung nach "richtiges HiFi" ?
> 
> Kennst du denn ein vergleichbar gutes / schlechtes ( wie man das sehen möchte ) 5.1 System zum Preis von 299€
> Also für mich klingt das erlich gesagt wie ein faires Angebot, auch wenn ich mich nicht mit Soundsystemen auskenne.
> Teufel habe ich immer als Solide, Gute Marke im Hinterkopf gehabt.


Ja lass mal. Er vergleicht hier Äpfel mit Birnen. In dem Preissegment ist das schon ein sehr ordentlichen 5.1 System. 

MfG


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (19. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ja lass mal. Er vergleicht hier Äpfel mit Birnen. In dem Preissegment ist das schon ein sehr ordentlichen 5.1 System.


 Ich vergleiche garnichts.  Ich finde es nur sinnvoller gleich in was richtig Gutes zu investieren. 



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Kennst du denn ein vergleichbar gutes / schlechtes ( wie man das sehen möchte ) 5.1 System zum Preis von 299€
> Also für mich klingt das erlich gesagt wie ein faires Angebot, auch wenn ich mich nicht mit Soundsystemen auskenne.
> Teufel habe ich immer als Solide, Gute Marke im Hinterkopf gehabt.


Das Problem ist bei diesen ganzen kleinen Sat/Sub-Systemen, dass sie viele Nachteile beim Klang haben am eklatantesten meist die Schwäche bei der Mittenwiedergabe. Vergleichbare Systeme gibt es noch von einigen anderen namhaften Herstellern soweit ich weiß, aber diese sind meist noch teurer und ebenfalls nicht sehr empfehlenswert. 
In dem niedrigen Preisbereich gibt es kaum 5.1 Systeme und noch weniger davon sind gut, da es sich sonst einfach nicht rechnet denke ich Mal, man sieht ja das sie an der Preisschraube drehen. D.h. das das System im Vergleich mit anderen 5.1 Sat/Sub-Systemen in der Preisregion (vgl. Logitech -> noch deutlich schlechter idR) nicht schlecht sein muss, aber es grundsätzlich nicht unbedingt das gelbe vom Ei ist.


----------



## DaStash (19. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*



Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> schrieb:


> Ich vergleiche garnichts. Ich finde es nur sinnvoller gleich in was richtig Gutes zu investieren.


Wenn Dich jemand fragt, welches 5.1 System du empfiehlst und er nicht mehr als 400€ ausgeben "kann", was hat er dann von so einer Antwort?

MfG


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (19. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

Mich fragt aber niemand, ich sagte nur, ich kann Teufel nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Katamaranoid (19. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

Doch, ich hab dich im Prinzip gefragt


----------



## Infin1ty (19. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

Das Edifier S550 soll laut einigen Meinungen besser klingen als das E300


----------



## nfsgame (19. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

Das SOLL es ja, wie wäre es mit eigenen Erfahrungen ohne Papagei zu spielen?


----------



## Katamaranoid (19. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Das Edifier S550 soll laut einigen Meinungen besser klingen als das E300


 
Das Edifer sieht aber 1. Nicht so gut aus und liegt 2. nicht in meiner Preisvorstellung... Ich sagte ja, ich bin nicht bereit mehr als 300€ auszugeben. Im moment komme ich nämlich noch mit uralten Tevion Boxen aus... 2.1 versteht sich.


----------



## DaStash (19. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Doch, ich hab dich im Prinzip gefragt


Habe ich auch so verstanden.

p.s.:
Was ich irgendwie sowohl von Teufel als auch Edifier nicht so toll finde ist, dass man in dieser Preisklasse keine Controlerstation mit Digitalanschlüssen bekommt.

MfG


----------



## Infin1ty (19. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*



> Das Edifer sieht aber 1. Nicht so gut aus



Oh mann, du hast Probleme 



> und liegt 2. nicht in meiner Preisvorstellung...



Dann spar 50 Euro


----------



## Katamaranoid (19. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Oh mann, du hast Probleme



Jap, Design ist mir wichtig 



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Dann spar 50 Euro


 
Nein. Irgendwo muss man einen Schlussstrich ziehen. Bei 350€ kann ich auch wieder sagen, dass es für 400 was  besseres gibt. 
Es ist nicht so dass ich mir 50€ sparen muss. aber meine Preisvorstellung liegt definitiv bei 300.


----------



## WTSHNN (20. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

Ich habe das e400 vor ein paar Jahren noch für ~300 Tacken bekommen. Die Preise sind mitlerweile ganz schön angezogen. Ich schließe darauf, dass die Nachfrage stark gestiegen ist und Teufel erkannt hat, das sie in diesem Preisbereich die Nase vorn haben. Klar bekommt man was besseres im Hifi-Bereich, aber das kostet auch dementsprechend. Am PC reicht mir ein 5.1-System wie das e400 völlig aus. Alle mal besser als Logitechtröten zu einem vergleichsweise moderaten Preis.


----------



## jobo (20. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

Höre gerade Musik auf meinem neuen Concept C 200 USB! Danke PCGH und Teufel! Hammer Sound!


----------



## >ExX< (28. April 2012)

*AW: Teufel gibt auf seine Produkte bis zu 30 Prozent Rabatt - exklusiv für PCGH-Leser [Anzeige]*

Ich hab mir gestern das concept e300 gegönnt, bin mal gespannt


----------



## Equilibrium (28. April 2012)

Ich hab mir jetzt auch mal das Concept E 400 Digital geleistet und bin sehr zufrieden. Ich mag jetzt nicht grad audiophil sein, aber für mich reichts und es klingt sauber.


----------

